# Acton lake/Houston woods



## Tom 513

Looking for any current reports if anyone has fished Acton lately? I was there a couple weeks ago, water was muddy and high with a lot of debris, ramps were open but mud covered.


----------



## Salmonid

Sorry Tom. I was hoping to get there this week looking for bait but didn't make it. I'll be chasing kitty cats tomorrow at Rocky Fork will report later


----------



## Acton Angler

Tom - I was there on Sunday. Water was still muddy then and about 45 degrees, but water levels had receded closer to normal and there wasn't much flow coming in. I'd suspect temps may have dropped some this week. I didn't see too much debris in the water, but the ramps themselves were full of debris.
They were conducting safety checks at the ramps last weekend, so make sure you've got everything you need including your distress flag.


----------



## fishdealer04

I was there last Sunday afternoon. Water was about 47 degrees where we were. Muddy but not much debris. Ramp was silted in and lots of wood and what not there. We got the safety check done also.


----------



## Tom 513

Thanks guys, I was there last weekend thinking it should be back to normal in a week or so. It sounds plenty fishable now. Thanks for the heads up on the inspections I guess its that time of year again. I did some upgrades on the ship and want to get her on the water to work out any bugs. I will report back if i can find some crappie!


----------



## Tom 513

I had a decent day at Acton, water temp was 46 with about 1ft disability, NE winds slowly picked up as the day went on. I started around 10:30 and called it a day around 3:00, took home 10 keepers and probably went through 20. Couldn't figure a pattern, I first targeted the main channel and did ok pushing minnows 12ft down in 16fow. After seeing a bank fishermen reeling in one after another. I decided to look shallow, so I parked it on a decent drop off from 8ft to 14ft this yielded the most bites and fish. I trolled the dam and fish were stacked(winter pattern) but could only get a hand full to commit. I believe once the water warms a bit it will be on at Acton. It was good to be on the water today!
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> I had a decent day at Acton, water temp was 46 with about 1ft disability, NE winds slowly picked up as the day went on. I started around 10:30 and called it a day around 3:00, took home 10 keepers and probably went through 20. Couldn't figure a pattern, I first targeted the main channel and did ok pushing minnows 12ft down in 16fow. After seeing a bank fishermen reeling in one after another. I decided to look shallow, so I parked it on a decent drop off from 8ft to 14ft this yielded the most bites and fish. I trolled the dam and fish were stacked(winter pattern) but could only get a hand full to commit. I believe once the water warms a bit it will be on at Acton. It was good to be on the water today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


 Nice, Looks like a fish fry tomorrow !
Shallower was key for me today on Cowan also (no crappie) but I agree we just need a few warm days to bring em really shallow, cant wait !
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## zaraspook

Tom 513........at GLSM we were at 44 degree water 7-10 days ago. Was up there Friday morning......water temp was a frigid 36.8 and 2 of my best crappie spots iced over! Lot of shad didn't take well to sudden temp drop, now dying in big numbers. Slow moving shad in process of dying are easy targets for crappie.


----------



## Tom 513

zaraspook said:


> Tom 513........at GLSM we were at 44 degree water 7-10 days ago. Was up there Friday morning......water temp was a frigid 36.8 and 2 of my best crappie spots iced over! Lot of shad didn't take well to sudden temp drop, now dying in big numbers. Slow moving shad in process of dying are easy targets for crappie.


Zara, I need to get up to glsm some spring for the crappie. Lol wife just said our freezer only has crappie fillets in it, and I don't see that as a problem

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## zaraspook

Tom 513 said:


> Zara, I need to get up to glsm some spring for the crappie. Lol wife just said our freezer only has crappie fillets in it, and I don't see that as a problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Have you ever heard of anglers spider rigging for perch? If our perch population gets going as expected over next 2-3 years, GLSM might become a popular destination for those who spider rig. You wouldn't mind giving the wife a new freezer option would you? If you make it to GLSM for crappie, don't be surprised if you get a bonus. Hope you test the water......


----------



## Tom 513

zaraspook said:


> Have you ever heard of anglers spider rigging for perch? If our perch population gets going as expected over next 2-3 years, GLSM might become a popular destination for those who spider rig. You wouldn't mind giving the wife a new freezer option would you? If you make it to GLSM for crappie, don't be surprised if you get a bonus. Hope you test the water......


Zara I know very little about Perch fishing, besides they are normally on the bottom, which may be catastrophic to a spider rigger, you would get a kick out of seeing a guy with 12 poles out hit a unexpected shallow area, kind of like a Chinese fire drill he gets busy real quick. I like spider rigging for crappie but its not always the best option, yesterday was a good reminder to me that sometimes using your electronics and patients can pay off more than covering as much water as possible. Obtw my extra freezer failed last month, it contained most of the chickens we butchered last fall, and a deer from a couple years ago the smell was unreal, my wife wouldn't even go into the basement till I did a hazmat type clean up! yuck


----------



## SICKOFIT

Tom 513 said:


> Zara I know very little about Perch fishing, besides they are normally on the bottom, which may be catastrophic to a spider rigger, you would get a kick out of seeing a guy with 12 poles out hit a unexpected shallow area, kind of like a Chinese fire drill he gets busy real quick. I like spider rigging for crappie but its not always the best option, yesterday was a good reminder to me that sometimes using your electronics and patients can pay off more than covering as much water as possible. Obtw my extra freezer failed last month, it contained most of the chickens we butchered last fall, and a deer from a couple years ago the smell was unreal, my wife wouldn't even go into the basement till I did a hazmat type clean up! yuck


Just wondering. Is there a state law regulating how many rods one fisherman is permitted to use or can you do whatever you want? I have never seen this addressed on this site & am just curious.


----------



## zaraspook

Tom 513 said:


> Zara I know very little about Perch fishing, besides they are normally on the bottom, which may be catastrophic to a spider rigger, you would get a kick out of seeing a guy with 12 poles out hit a unexpected shallow area, kind of like a Chinese fire drill he gets busy real quick. I like spider rigging for crappie but its not always the best option, yesterday was a good reminder to me that sometimes using your electronics and patients can pay off more than covering as much water as possible. Obtw my extra freezer failed last month, it contained most of the chickens we butchered last fall, and a deer from a couple years ago the smell was unreal, my wife wouldn't even go into the basement till I did a hazmat type clean up! yuck


That post is hilarious! For the record, GLSM is one big shallow flat. Wherever you fish you are close to bottom...takes no special effort.. Middle of water column and rarely are you more than foot/foot and half from bottom.


----------



## Tom 513

sickofit, 2 poles in Ohio, 3 Indiana and unlimited in Ky, We usually run multiple hooks/jigs when in Ohio, after Spring I wonder out of state a lot.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Tom 513 said:


> sickofit, 2 poles in Ohio, 3 Indiana and unlimited in Ky, We usually run multiple hooks/jigs when in Ohio, after Spring I wonder out of state a lot.


Thank you Tom


----------



## brandonw

Anyone have a recent water temp or know of a website that records it? I’m planning on getting out there tomorrow. First trip of the year.


----------



## zaraspook

brandonw said:


> Anyone have a recent water temp or know of a website that records it? I’m planning on getting out there tomorrow. First trip of the year.


55 degrees


----------



## brandonw

zaraspook said:


> 55 degrees


Thank ya sir. Better than I expected. Will post results


----------



## zaraspook

brandonw said:


> Thank ya sir. Better than I expected. Will post results


bw.....hope you didn't take my number seriously. Was being sarcastic. More likely low 40's, but I'm clueless. Pretend I didn't respond. Someone will chime in.


----------



## brandonw

zaraspook said:


> bw.....hope you didn't take my number seriously. Was being sarcastic. More likely low 40's, but I'm clueless. Pretend I didn't respond. Someone will chime in.


Haha! I did actually. I’ve been living under a rock the past few months renovating the house. You could’ve said 65 and I might’ve believed ya. I mean CC is 48 so that’s not that far off.. 

I’ll have a temp tomorrow


----------



## Tom 513

brandonw said:


> Haha! I did actually. I’ve been living under a rock the past few months renovating the house. You could’ve said 65 and I might’ve believed ya. I mean CC is 48 so that’s not that far off..
> 
> I’ll have a temp tomorrow


it had dropped to 42 this past Sunday, I am betting its close to the same. I( always know when the water temp has hit the mid 50's, the parking lot is full when I get there!


----------



## Tom 513

Just got back and the lake is still 42 degrees, from what I saw the crappie have moved deep, we caught a few but the wind ended our day.


----------



## crappie4me

Tom 513 said:


> Just got back and the lake is still 42 degrees, from what I saw the crappie have moved deep, we caught a few but the wind ended our day.


its gonna get better brother...i hope..its been a long winter. even tho its spring


----------



## brandonw

I called an audible and hit CC


----------



## Tom 513

brandonw said:


> I called an audible and hit CC


That's a lake I want to fish

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonw

Tom 513 said:


> That's a lake I want to fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Tough to fish from a yak but I’ve done well there in the past


----------



## Tom 513

brandonw said:


> Tough to fish from a yak but I’ve done well there in the past


 I use my yak for the rivers


----------



## brandonw

Report 3/26/18:
Water temp fluttered between 41 and 42*F. Caught 5 crappie, 2 of which were keepers. Keepers were 9.5”. Winds were gusting along pretty good but the new 8lb mushroom anchor held like a champ. Not a lot of traffic in the lake but a few boats when I was leaving. Fish were caught in 15fow bout 12-14’ down. Caught them on brush piles or timber. Fish seemed to be pretty lethargic. Marked a decent amount of fish, just couldn’t find a bait they really wanted. The new screw lock jigs worked amazing, anchor/trolley setup worked great and kayak cart was also a success. Overall, fairly happy for second day out this year. First time at Acton and I enjoyed it.


----------



## firemanmike2127

brandonw, I'm curious as to what brand/style of screw lock jigs you're using ? I was going to add some heavier jigs w/ a brush guard to my panfish box this year for working deeper brush. Mike


----------



## brandonw

firemanmike2127 said:


> brandonw, I'm curious as to what brand/style of screw lock jigs you're using ? I was going to add some heavier jigs w/ a brush guard to my panfish box this year for working deeper brush. Mike


Jeff, guy I met from crappie.com. He’s a local guy in southwest Ohio. I’m not sure if he’s on OGF but his username is Crappiedreamer on crappie.com. I’m not sure if they’re the screw lock jigs you’re referring to. These aren’t for a weedless presentation, rather to keep the pants from getting pulled on the jig. He might sell weedless, guarded jigs too, I haven’t asked. Here’s a pic of the jigs:


----------



## zaraspook

brandonw said:


> Jeff, guy I met from crappie.com. He’s a local guy in southwest Ohio. I’m not sure if he’s on OGF but his username is Crappiedreamer on crappie.com. I’m not sure if they’re the screw lock jigs you’re referring to. These aren’t for a weedless presentation, rather to keep the pants from getting pulled on the jig. He might sell weedless, guarded jigs too, I haven’t asked. Here’s a pic of the jigs:
> 
> View attachment 258657


bw........How do you like the sickle hooks? I've used for about a year and love them.


----------



## Tom 513

Zara, I now only buy sickle hooks, the guys down south swear by them, although I prefer red ones.


----------



## brandonw

I like’m a lot Zara. I won’t be going back to regular anytime soon. I had red but didn’t notice a difference


----------



## firemanmike2127

I was interested in the screw-lock for areas with a pesky bluegill population. I fish a local pond where the bluegill are constantly pecking my crappie plastics. After 6-10 go rounds they'll generally rip a 1/4" portion of the tail from my shad bodied plastics. I like to look at options for the wide variety of areas available to fish for crappies. I'm a big believer in the sickle hook as well. Recently another member (Crappiedude?) posted some pics & info of a weedless style jighead I wanted to try out during my first attempts at spider rigging later this spring. I think the style with a fiber guard is what I saw posted on this site within the last month or so. I noticed that my local Walmart had some heads with a wire guard....I'm not sure how stiff they were though. Mike


----------



## Tom 513

firemanmike2127 said:


> I was interested in the screw-lock for areas with a pesky bluegill population. I fish a local pond where the bluegill are constantly pecking my crappie plastics. After 6-10 go rounds they'll generally rip a 1/4" portion of the tail from my shad bodied plastics. I like to look at options for the wide variety of areas available to fish for crappies. I'm a big believer in the sickle hook as well. Recently another member (Crappiedude?) posted some pics & info of a weedless style jighead I wanted to try out during my first attempts at spider rigging later this spring. I think the style with a fiber guard is what I saw posted on this site within the last month or so. I noticed that my local Walmart had some heads with a wire guard....I'm not sure how stiff they were though. Mike


If you cant find weedless jig heads with fiber guards let me know, I know a guy who makes them but I will say he can be some what slow with orders.


----------



## brandonw

Tom 513 said:


> If you cant find weedless jig heads with fiber guards let me know, I know a guy who makes them but I will say he can be some what slow with orders.


I’m curious to know who it is? I’ve had weedless jigs on order since January and still don’t have’m. Prolly same guy.


----------



## Tom 513

brandonw said:


> I’m curious to know who it is? I’ve had weedless jigs on order since January and still don’t have’m. Prolly same guy.


Yeah, he is a cdc guy cant recall his screen name, I know he is a older guy and has health issues. A few years ago I bought enough to last me 10 years. obtw bps has a couple different sickle hook jigs which is extremely rare, you know for a BASS store! lol


----------



## zaraspook

Tom 513 said:


> Zara, I now only buy sickle hooks, the guys down south swear by them, although I prefer red ones.


Cannot say I've experienced any sort of difference with red hooks although 1/3 of my sickle inventory is red. Long time crappie master who lives nearby is a huge red advocate. He's in your camp.
My only bitch with sickles.....tougher to thread plastics on hook. They don't slide around the "V" shape as easily as a standard Aberdeen "U" shape hook. Maybe someone has a tip/trick?


----------



## firemanmike2127

The other thread re: weedless jigs is over in the 'Tackle Talk' section started back on March 5th by Ruminator. These are what Crappiedude has been using to reduce hang-ups while fishing vertical presentations in deeper flooded timber. I would probably prefer a fiber guard over the wire style.


----------



## crappiedude

I have no preference for hook color but I only buy the fiber guards. Those wire guards suck. I’m in Alabama right now and have lost less than 10 jigs in the last 2 days, if I hadn’t be using the weedless I would have given up in frustration. The only fish we’re catching are buried deep in cover.
For you guys looking to buy I would look on eBay. If the guy Tom buys from on c.c is the guy I used to buy from then slow is an understatement. My last order took over 4 months and a friend I fish with his last order took over 8 months, that’s ridiculous. I think crappiedreamer does makes them but I’m not positive. I have never bought from cdreamer so you have to check with him. 
Like I said look on eBay that’s where the ones in the pics came from. To stop fish from pulling your jig down use a drop of super glue on the tip of your plastic. Cheap and easy.


----------



## zaraspook

crappiedude said:


> I have no preference for hook color but I only buy the fiber guards. Those wire guards suck. I’m in Alabama right now and have lost less than 10 jigs in the last 2 days, if I hadn’t be using the weedless I would have given up in frustration. The only fish we’re catching are buried deep in cover.
> For you guys looking to buy I would look on eBay. If the guy Tom buys from on c.c is the guy I used to buy from then slow is an understatement. My last order took over 4 months and a friend I fish with his last order took over 8 months, that’s ridiculous. I think crappiedreamer does makes them but I’m not positive. I have never bought from cdreamer so you have to check with him.
> Like I said look on eBay that’s where the ones in the pics came from. To stop fish from pulling your jig down use a drop of super glue on the tip of your plastic. Cheap and easy.


I second the motion as a super glue advocate!


----------



## hogtrman

I like to use Eagle Claw thin wire hooks, when I pour jigs. The super glue works great for holding plastic on jigs. I make up several jigs with it at home before going fishing.


----------



## garhtr

hogtrman said:


> I like to use Eagle Claw thin wire hooks, when I pour jigs. The super glue works great for holding plastic on jigs. I make up several jigs with it at home before going fishing.


 I like the light wire hooks for tying flies also, I "almost" never lose one, even with light line I can straighten the hook enough to get my fly back if it hangs-up, and it takes very little pressure to drive the thin hook into a fishes jaw.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## SmallieKing

How screwed up do you guys think the lake will be after this rain? The kids are driving me crazy wanting to get the boat out


----------



## brandonw

Report 3/28/18:

Was not planning on getting out today but checked the forecast and to my delight rain had almost completely subsided rest of the day! Had to make the tough executive decision to immediately discontinue all the housework and head to the lake. Brought the girl too. 

Conditions were bout perfect. Very light breeze, water like glass, overcast, comfortable air temp. Much different than Monday. Water temp has jumped to 45*F and was 46*F when we left. Caught around 16 crappie and a lonely blue gill. 8 keepers. Caught’m all deep in 23-26fow.


----------



## zaraspook

brandonw said:


> Report 3/28/18:
> 
> Was not planning on getting out today but checked the forecast and to my delight rain had almost completely subsided rest of the day! Had to make the tough executive decision to immediately discontinue all the housework and head to the lake. Brought the girl too.
> 
> Conditions were bout perfect. Very light breeze, water like glass, overcast, comfortable air temp. Much different than Monday. Water temp has jumped to 45*F and was 46*F when we left. Caught around 16 crappie and a lonely blue gill. 8 keepers. Caught’m all deep in 23-26fow.
> 
> View attachment 258811
> 
> View attachment 258812
> 
> View attachment 258815


Good job. Love the photo of your yak, fog, reflection on water.


----------



## brandonw

Report 3/30/18:

Chocolate milk, light-moderate winds, water temp 48* when I got there and 46* when I left. As expected,the rain really stirred up the lake. Marked plenty of fish but boy, they couldn’t have been more spread out. About everywhere I went I marked fish but not schooled up. Fish here, fish there, all throughout the water column. I drifted different depths, different color and type of baits and had almost no luck. I dropped anchor and tried to slow my presentation numerous times but didn’t do much better. I did manage 3 fish and all keepers but boy I worked for’m. Big fish was 11”. This picture was about the most fish I marked at once..










The three I was able to manage...










Weekend forecast calling for more rain so I don’t see conditions getting much better next couple days. Hope everyone is having more luck than me. Need to go little further north and hit that big shallow lake I keep hearing guys with green buckets doing so well at!


----------



## Tom 513

Thanks for the report Quote: 
Need to go little further north and hit that big shallow lake I keep hearing guys with green buckets doing so well at!
No need to go North, I found this week that the bass in small ponds are active, probably due to warmer water I am guessing.


----------



## flintlock

Was a mud hole today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> Report 3/28/18:
> 
> Was not planning on getting out today but checked the forecast and to my delight rain had almost completely subsided rest of the day! Had to make the tough executive decision to immediately discontinue all the housework and head to the lake. Brought the girl too.
> 
> Conditions were bout perfect. Very light breeze, water like glass, overcast, comfortable air temp. Much different than Monday. Water temp has jumped to 45*F and was 46*F when we left. Caught around 16 crappie and a lonely blue gill. 8 keepers. Caught’m all deep in 23-26fow.
> 
> View attachment 258811
> 
> View attachment 258812
> 
> View attachment 258815


BW. Beautiful fish you and your daughter caught!!!!....Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> Report 3/30/18:
> 
> Chocolate milk, light-moderate winds, water temp 48* when I got there and 46* when I left. As expected,the rain really stirred up the lake. Marked plenty of fish but boy, they couldn’t have been more spread out. About everywhere I went I marked fish but not schooled up. Fish here, fish there, all throughout the water column. I drifted different depths, different color and type of baits and had almost no luck. I dropped anchor and tried to slow my presentation numerous times but didn’t do much better. I did manage 3 fish and all keepers but boy I worked for’m. Big fish was 11”. This picture was about the most fish I marked at once..
> 
> View attachment 258928
> 
> 
> The three I was able to manage...
> 
> View attachment 258931
> 
> 
> Weekend forecast calling for more rain so I don’t see conditions getting much better next couple days. Hope everyone is having more luck than me. Need to go little further north and hit that big shallow lake I keep hearing guys with green buckets doing so well at!


River trip in may?


----------



## brandonw

flintlock said:


> Was a mud hole today.


Any luck?


----------



## brandonw

Saugeye Tom said:


> River trip in may?


Let’s do it! Gotta lay the smallie smackdown on ya


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> Let’s do it! Gotta lay the smallie smackdown on ya


Lol. We'll see...I'll even let u fish first


----------

